# Have you changed your workouts as you've gotten older



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2019)

This year I've come to the realization that my days of lifting heavy are over.  And, just to be clear by heavy I mean 4 to 7 reps of 80%-90% max to failure.

I've worked out using a program called Muscel Now for 4 years and got most of my gains from doing it consistently .... and interestingly my favorite weeks were the heavy ones of 4 - 7 reps ... 

This year I decided to change my strategy ... #1 to maintain the muscle I've got and #2 get leaner .... over the past 7 years I experienced knee injuries, shoulder and back as well ... almost all from lifting heavy (for me) over weeks, months and even years.

This year I'm doing 2 sets of 20 reps with 1 warm up set.  This means I lifting much lighter but doing far more volume.

Any of guys changed things up?


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 24, 2019)

I've always trained in the 8-12 rep range with weight that's as heavy as possible for that rep range without causing too much tendon/joint strain.  My knees get pissy after legs day, so I pay attention to that more in keeping my squats under 500 lbs, most of the time in the mid to lower 400s.  I'm also not running the weights up in 90 lb jumps anymore on the higher end, but 25-50 lbs jumps.  A lot more focus and attention on what I'm doing and staying injury free.  No more "grip it and rip it".


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I've always trained in the 8-12 rep range with weight that's as heavy as possible for that rep range without causing too much tendon/joint strain.  My knees get pissy after legs day, so I pay attention to that more in keeping my squats under 500 lbs, most of the time in the mid to lower 400s.  I'm also not running the weights up in 90 lb jumps anymore on the higher end, but 25-50 lbs jumps.  A lot more focus and attention on what I'm doing and staying injury free.  No more "grip it and rip it".



I find with the 20 rep range I'm actually able to workout 5 to 6 days a week ... I do not always make it ... but I'm physically capable.

My current split is

Chest
Arms
Shoulders
Back
Legs


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I've always trained in the 8-12 rep range with weight that's as heavy as possible for that rep range without causing too much tendon/joint strain.  My knees get pissy after legs day, so I pay attention to that more in keeping my squats under 500 lbs, most of the time in the mid to lower 400s.  I'm also not running the weights up in 90 lb jumps anymore on the higher end, but 25-50 lbs jumps.  A lot more focus and attention on what I'm doing and staying injury free.  No more "grip it and rip it".



Bricks and I have talked about this many times and both of us have come to the same conclusion; Evolve or die. You can continue to look great but squats in the 500's will need to be put on the shelf if you want longevity.



transcend2007 said:


> This year I've come to the realization that my days of lifting heavy are over.  And, just to be clear by heavy I mean 4 to 7 reps of 80%-90% max to failure.
> 
> I've worked out using a program called Muscel Now for 4 years and got most of my gains from doing it consistently .... and interestingly my favorite weeks were the heavy ones of 4 - 7 reps ...
> 
> ...




Welcome to the club.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2019)

My squats current are relegated to body weight and wall squats ... I know to guys who are putting up big numbers that sounds like pussy city ... but when that's what it takes to not limp the next day that's what i find myself doing ... I'm just happy my upper body is still able to respond and handle resistance ...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 24, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> My squats current are relegated to body weight and wall squats ... I know to guys who are putting up big numbers that sounds like pussy city ... but when that's what it takes to not limp the next day that's what i find myself doing ... I'm just happy my upper body is still able to respond and handle resistance ...


I haven't gone over 225 on squats for awhile now.  I love moving big weight and am capable of doing so, but I pay for it for long periods of time at this point.  At one point I would look down on those lifting lighter, but at this point I say do what you can to stay in the game.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 24, 2019)

You can make 225 feel heavy as hell with the right tempo and rep scheme.  Work the muscle, not the weight.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 24, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> You can make 225 feel heavy as hell with the right tempo and rep scheme.  Work the muscle, not the weight.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> You can make 225 feel heavy as hell with the right tempo and rep scheme.  Work the muscle, not the weight.



1,000% .... it's mind set and making the mind body connections ... and not missing workouts .... etc.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes. It sucks. But yes. Age and injury have forced change. I'm still trying to get into the groove with it. Nobody can stop time...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 24, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yes. It sucks. But yes. Age and injury have forced change. I'm still trying to get into the groove with it. Nobody can stop time...


Age represents the main reason I toyed with the idea of starting up an HGH protocol, however, as I'm a former smoker the risks seem too great to me.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 24, 2019)

I’m trying to get all my lifts heavier than ever. I’m 41, I refuse to give in to age. That being said, I hurt all the time lol.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Always diamond focused on mind-muscle connection and form.  I don’t want to hurt previous injuries.  Still lift heavy!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’m trying to get all my lifts heavier than ever. I’m 41, I refuse to give in to age. That being said, I hurt all the time lol.



I am 52 ... you'll be amazed at the difference between 40 and 50 (not it good way) ... and to be honest I hope you fare better than I as we're all different 4sur!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 25, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I am 52 ... you'll be amazed at the difference between 40 and 50 (not it good way) ... and to be honest I hope you fare better than I as we're all different 4sur!



Yeah man, I've noticed differences even year to year after 50.   Listen to your body, adapt, and you can can continue to make great gains in size and leanness without taking a trip to snap city.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2019)

More warm-up sets, smaller jumps. Even some cardio work before weights to loosen things up.

Try to stay in the 8-12 rep range save for 1-2 a week.


----------



## Grego (Jan 25, 2019)

I do drop sets now for all the lifts I can still move weight. I have arthritis in my L shoulder no more pull-ups and had to relearn to bench press


----------



## GSgator (Jan 25, 2019)

My workouts have some what stayed the same.  The key for me is to really stretch and get a few warm up sets in.


----------



## snake (Jan 25, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’m trying to get all my lifts heavier than ever. I’m 41, I refuse to give in to age. That being said, I hurt all the time lol.



Swing by here in ten years. lol


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Grego said:


> I do drop sets now for all the lifts I can still move weight. I have arthritis in my L shoulder no more pull-ups and had to relearn to bench press



I like the drop sets plan!  Gonna try today, haven’t done them in years.  Love getting that blood pump.  If my shoulder goes- my workouts go! I appreciate the small dose Deca combined with collagen and joint supplements& mk677.  It appears to help my old shoulders.  Pain has dropped by 80% at least.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 25, 2019)

I spend less time in the gym, 40 minutes tops without doing cardio.....Dont talk to anyone, just hit the weights with no distractions...Get in get out.....I get more done than before when I would be in the gym for almost 2 hours talking to anyone and everyone.....


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 25, 2019)

snake said:


> Swing by here in ten years. lol


I’ll still be here in 10 years! Hopefully bigger and stronger!


----------



## Elivo (Jan 25, 2019)

43 and I’m still going as heavy as I can but I also pay close attention to how certain body parts feel. Have to be careful with the shoulders mainly. 

But I can foresee an eventual change, I can already tell I won’t be able to keep the extreme heavy lifting going on forever, it already hurts getting out of bed in the morning and if I sit for too long standing up is real fun lol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 25, 2019)

less weight, more reps would sum it all up

If anything hurts, irritates or i think will cause an issue i stop rather then just pushing threw it like it did 10/12 yrs back


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 25, 2019)

I love you guys (no homo) ... but seriously some very solid advice and support ... thank you brothers ... working on my mindset .. mind body-connection and improving my overall commitment level.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 26, 2019)

I have gone away from heavy weight too. I'll push it a bit from time to time but now I focus on form and higher reps. Nagging old joints hinder me limiting my workout if I go heavy like I used to so hell with it. Slow and steady wins the race lol...


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 26, 2019)

I say Im going to right now but who knows?  I guess Ive been really lucky. Been doing some pretty heavy lifting (benching especially) for over 20 years and never had a serious injury. Gonna train heavy and hard as I can until my first (and maybe only) powerlifting meet in may and then drop the weights a good bit. Saying that now anyway......


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 27, 2019)

Not really there yet to have to lower it. But I'd say I'd raise the test up


----------

